# Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen &gt;HILFE&lt;



## FreshPrince2002 (6. Juni 2006)

*Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*

Hallo!

Ja das Thema gabs bestimmt schon tausend mal, aber ich sitze hier vor einer wirklich hartnäckigen Portion Wärmeleitpaste (oder etwas ähnliches).

Es geht hier um die Paste von der Northbridge des Asus A7N8X Deluxe 2.0

Sowas hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen. Zunächst ließ sich der Kühler nicht so einfach entfernen, ich dachte schon, es is Wärmeleitkleber oder ein Pad. Naja habs also mit einem Fön schön heiß gemacht und nach längerem hin- und herruckeln ging der Kühler dann doch ab. Zu sehen war eine rosane, zähe, klebrige und beim Kühlerziehen Fäden bildende Masse, die nach der (sehr schnellen) Abkühlung gleich wieder fest geworden ist. 
Ich kann das besagte Zeug, was auch immer das ist, nicht entfernen. Spiritus (95% alk) hat absolut gar nicht geholfen. Nur wenn ichs wieder erhitze, wird es etwas weich und ich kanns grob wegwischen aber ich krieg das Zeug nicht wirklich weg. Bisher hab ich nur am Kühler mein Bestes versucht; am Mainboard hab ich doch etwas Angst, den Fön einzusetzen, da es doch seehr heiß sein muss um das Zeug weich zu kriegen und das würde dem Board und der Northbridge bestimmt nicht gut tun.
Hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass man das Board (und den Kühler) in eine Gefriertruhe stecken soll und man dann die gefrorene Paste wegkratzen kann. Aber da hab ich so meine bedenken, ob das dem Board gut tut und hielt das nur für einen Scherz. Weiß einer Rat?

Was für Zeug kann das denn sein? Silikonwärmeleitpaste?? Silikonpaste kanns doch nicht sein, hab schon mehrmals von Fertig-PCs eine Silikonpaste entfernt und das ging ganz einfach. Demnach könnte es Kleber sein, ich frage mich aber, wieso Asus da einen Kleber benutzt, wenn der Kühler doch sowieso mit diesen Steckern befestigt ist.

Danke


----------



## Exe-Cuter (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*

Mir fällt dazu ein alter Trick ein der dir vieleicht helfen könnte 
: also wenn man Nen Wachsfleck ( von ner kerze ) von Stoff entfernen will nimmt man ne Zeitung und ein Bügeleisen

zuerst das gröbste abkratzen und dann die zeitung rüber und dann mit dem bügeleisen rübergehen (( die zeitung saugt dann das feuchte Wachs auf 

naja vieleicht kanste das ja mit dem ähnlich machen ... also ich empfehle dir da eher Statt dem Bügeleisen einen Föhn zu nehem und Statt der Zeitung würde ein Baumwolltuch nehmen ( das ist wohl in diesem fall saugfähiger ) halt das zeug weich machen und dann mit entwas druck rüber wischen dann musste man eigendlich viel abbekommen

((( eigendlich musstest du den  verbleibenden Rest dann auch mit Reinigungsbenzin und nem Tuch abbekommen.


----------



## Ein-Mensch (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*



			
				FreshPrince2002 am 06.06.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ja das Thema gabs bestimmt schon tausend mal, aber ich sitze hier vor einer wirklich hartnäckigen Portion Wärmeleitpaste (oder etwas ähnliches).
> 
> ...



vllt isses ja auch kaugummi  
ne abba mal ernsthaft scheint ja echt extrem zu sein ... da mit dem gefriefach ist glaube was dran soll bei grafikkarten mit festgeklebten ram-kühlern helfen hab aber mal gelesen das man dadurch evtl die rams beschädigen könnte.
du kannst ja evtl mal einfach den kühler ins gefrierfach stecken, da sollte eig. nix passieren und anschl- daran rumprobieren obs dann abgeht.(esseidenn du hast mittlerweile schon alles runtergekratzt)
aber sei nicht voreilig warte am besten auf jemanden der praktische erfahrungen hat, bzw. dasselbe problem mit einer anderen lösung

edit: bei der lösung exe-cuter bin ich etwas skeptisch denn ich würde der nb nicht zu viel hitze zumuten wollen. beim kühler selbst sollte das kein prob sein aber bei der nb ist das was anderes ... ist ja schließlich keine hose


----------



## maxi2290 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*



			
				Ein-Mensch am 06.06.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> FreshPrince2002 am 06.06.2006 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du kannst den föhn beruhigt auf den chipsatz halten, der wird wenn er an ist mindestens genauso warm, wenn das zeug weich geworden ist, versuch es mit deinem taschentuch oder so abzureiben, sonst mal mit nem schraubenzieher SEHR SEHR vorsichtig abkratzen.......
das mit der gefriertruhe geht wirklich, aber nur wenn der kühler nciht ab will, dann erst mit nem föhn erhitzen und in die gefriertruhe packen (in einer plastiktüte wegen der luftfeuchtigkeit) dann sollte es abgehen... in deinem fall aber nicht zu empfehlen *g* versuchs mit dem schraubenzieher aber sei vorsichtig


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Also zu Ein-Mensch's (scherzhafter) Aussage: Es scheint wirklich wie ein Kaugummi zu sein! 

Bügeleisen würde auch nicht gehen, da ja um den Chip herum lauter andere Teile den Weg versperren. Und die extrem hohe Temperatur möcht ich dem Chip aber auch nicht zumuten.

Hab das Board schon in der Kühltruhe  
Mal sehen was draus wird, wenns nicht hilft, versuch ich das mit dem Tuch drauflegen und dann erhitzen, scheint mir eine vernünftige Methode zu sein. Aber das Zeug ist sehr zäh und dickflüssig (wie ein Kaugummi!), bezweifle, dass das Tuch auch alles "aufsaugt". Mit erhitzen und abwischen gings bisher nur sehr schlecht. 

Werde morgen Bericht erstatten was die Einfrierung gebracht hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*



			
				FreshPrince2002 am 06.06.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
> 
> Also zu Ein-Mensch's (scherzhafter) Aussage: Es scheint wirklich wie ein Kaugummi zu sein!
> 
> ...



das mit der kühltruhe wird wenig bringen - zwar lässt sich gefrorene wärmeleitpaste vermutlich leichter am stück entfernen, aber der dafür nötige kraftaufwand dürfte wohl nen schraubenzieher erfordern..

ich selbst hatte bei meinem p4c800e deluxe vermutlich den gleichen kaugummi drauf und hab das zeug dann in ~ner halben stunde mit nem zahnstocher von der oberseite des chipsatzes gerubbelt, die seiten waren mir dann einfach egal.


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*

Hmm da is Asus zwar nen ganz toller Hersteller aber dann kleben die da sone Scheiße drauf und ich bezweifle, dass dieser Kaugummi die Hitze auch besser leitet als eine gescheite Wärmeleitpaste... SCHLECHT !


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*



			
				FreshPrince2002 am 06.06.2006 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm da is Asus zwar nen ganz toller Hersteller aber dann kleben die da sone Scheiße drauf und ich bezweifle, dass dieser Kaugummi die Hitze auch besser leitet als eine gescheite Wärmeleitpaste... SCHLECHT !



Was du da vorgefunden hast ist ein Standard Wärmeleitpad. Die sind leider sehr schwer zu entferen, wenn sie mal warm waren. Der Sinn bei der Sache ist, dass diese Pads bei der Montage im Werk, also in kaltem Zustand gut zu handhaben sind, während sie sich bei Erwärmung durch den Chip in eine Art zähe WLP verwandeln, welche eventuelle Unebenheiten und Riefen ausgleichen soll. Was beim Entferen hilft ist Isopropanol aus der Apoteheke oder Waschbenzin.

Gruß 
VJoe2max


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*



			
				VJoe2max am 06.06.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> FreshPrince2002 am 06.06.2006 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja Standard Wärmeleitpads hab ich auch schon gesehen und die waren nicht so wie das hier...
Spiritus hat das Zeug nicht mal ansatzweise aufgeweicht, gelöst oder sonstwas, bringen diese anderen Mittel denn was? Hab da keine Lust drauf, viel Geld für solche Mittel auszugeben, die dann wohl nichts helfen.
Werde das Board auch gleich aus der Kühltruhe holen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*



			
				VJoe2max am 06.06.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du da vorgefunden hast ist ein Standard Wärmeleitpad. Die sind leider sehr schwer zu entferen, wenn sie mal warm waren. Der Sinn bei der Sache ist, dass diese Pads bei der Montage im Werk, also in kaltem Zustand gut zu handhaben sind, während sie sich bei Erwärmung durch den Chip in eine Art zähe WLP verwandeln, welche eventuelle Unebenheiten und Riefen ausgleichen soll. Was beim Entferen hilft ist Isopropanol aus der Apoteheke oder Waschbenzin.
> 
> Gruß
> VJoe2max




ich hab aus p2/3 zeiten noch erfahrung mit pads und eins kann ich dir sagen:
das zeug von asus ist was anderes.

und ich bezweifle, dass isopropanol/waschbenzin ne ernsthafte verbesserung gegenüber anderen apolaren lösungsmitteln bringen - und ethanol hat genau keine wirkung auf das zeug.


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*

OK, einfrieren hat auch nichts gebracht, das zeug is immer noch so zäh und nicht gefroren...
Ich warte jetz mal bis es sich an die Zimmertemperatur gewöhnt hat und das Kondenswasser weg is, dann versuch ich die Nummer mit dem Tuch und erhitzen... 
Wenn das nicht hilft, seht ihr demnächst ein A7N8X bei eBay als defekt mit abmontiertem Kühler, vielleicht krieg ich ja noch nen Euro dafür


----------



## mastermaisi777 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste (?) von Northbridge entfernen >HILFE<*

vl hilft Nitrolösung oder Aceton ??


----------

